# So it's gone.



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

I don't know if any of you remember me, but I used to post here a few years ago when I had DP/DR REALLY bad after withdrawal from Antidepressants. For a good amount of time I struggled with the DP/DR symptoms DAILY. So much that I couldn't stop thinking about it, and that alone was a HUGE part of it. I remember one day I sat down on my couch and just screamed outloud that "DP isn't real! It isn't who I am" Then spent time ignoring it. I realized it always seemed to intensify whenever I'd feed it attention. Lord that was hard, trying to think of something else, ANYTHING (A piece of cardboard box) to distract myself.

3 years later I feel pretty normal, granted I still struggle here and there with the depression, but things seem so much more real now. I try to not over think things, I never have 100% clearheaded like I feel I should, but not surprising that it's a side effect of depression.

So basically what I'm telling you guys is to really TRY, even though you feel like you're at the end of your road dealing with this. Learning to try and ignore it, and to force yourself to participate in life itself, is the only real thing I could remember helping. I don't think there's a pill nor a shot out there that will cure it, it's how we let our minds take control, a fight or flight mechanism if you will.

Best of luck to all of you and remember, with drive and courage, this will pass.


----------

